# 7 string guitar tips? Mayones, Sandberg, Schecter?



## Wibben (Oct 6, 2015)

Any fellow rockers here that have experience with 7 string guitars?

I'm in the market for a nice one and have been reading myself to death on opinions around the web. As I live in Sweden, it's pretty much impossible to try out guitars, as no stores stock higher end guitars that I'm after.

A friend of mine recently got a Schecter KM 7 which felt really nice, but I'm honestly thinking about ordering a Mayones Duvell. I feel like spoiling myself, since I haven't bought a new guitar in 15 years... :D 

I really like Ibanez style necks, the thin 19-20 mm range. 

Anyways.. just throwing the question out there. Any tips or experiences to share?

Cheers!


----------



## Guffy (Oct 6, 2015)

My roommate has a Ibanez Iron Label 7, which is a cheap one, but plays pretty good considering the price.
I'd love to have a KM-7 or a Washburn Solar myself, but i keep throwing my money on samples instead >_>


----------



## Baron Greuner (Oct 6, 2015)

Give Mansons a ring and ask them for an opinion. A lot of well known guitarists go to Mansons for their guitars.

(+44) 01392 758140


----------



## PJMorgan (Oct 6, 2015)

I'd absolutely love to get myself a Mayones 7 string, the Duvells look really great but if I could afford one ATM myself I'd probably go for a Regius. IMO Mayones or even Strandberg might be a bit too pricey for your 1st 7 String (if indeed this will be your 1st) I know a lot of people get a 7 string & end up not playing it because they just can't get used to that extra string.

I recently got a PRS SE Custom 24 7 string, it's my 1st PRS & 7 string & it just felt right in my hands, a really nice guitar to play. I had to swap out the pickups though, the stock pickups aren't bad but IMO only really go up to Rock/Classic Rock, forget about playing anything more extreme than that. I fitted it with Seymour Duncan Pegasus Sentient, they're much better for the heavier side. The only downside with the PRS is you can forget about going any lower than a half step down tuning wise because it's only a 25" scale, unless your using massively thick strings.

I also recently got a Schecter KM-6 which is an amazing guitar apart from a bit of annoying fret buzz on the A string. The neck is a thin c shape that has a wee bit of beef to it when you go past the 12th fret. If the KM-7 is anything like it your good to go, no upgrades needed, it also comes with stainless steel frets which is a big plus.

Ibanez Iron Label are pretty good guitars but I'd stay clear especially if you plan on detuning, EMG pickups get a bit muddy at lower tunings. The X series 707 EMG's used in the Strandberg Boden OS 7 are much better in this regard, they're a bit more dynamic like passive pickups. If you do want to go for an Iron Label the SIR27FD comes with Dimarzio pickups, I heard they're pretty good pickups.

I think I might go for a Strandberg Boden OS 7 for my next 7 string, they just look so comfy & easy to play.

Anyway goodluck with the hunt for a new 7 string, if your anything like me you'll probably take a while to make your mind up. I know how hard it is especially when you don't live anywhere near a decent music shop & you have to depend on online reviews & youtube.


----------



## Brendon Williams (Oct 6, 2015)

Though I'm certain you'd be happy with the Mayones Duvell, a good compromise between that and a Schecter in terms of quality and price would be a Carvin. My main 7 string is a Carvin DC727, and it's my favorite guitar I own. I know I'm not the only one who feels this way, because both of the other guitarists in my band also now use Carvin 7-strings as well. I also own an Ibanez Universe, by the way(one of the older models that came with Dimarzio Evolutions). Carvins are fantastic because you can customize them pretty much however you want. So on top of them feeling and sounding great, you can get one to look exactly how you want, made from the woods you want, etc. Plus you can get stainless steel frets (which makes a huge difference). And the prices are fantastic - mine was around $1500, but they can be several hundred less or more depending on your customizations.


----------



## -Janne- (Oct 6, 2015)

Have you tried Ibanez premium guitars? Ibanez rg827qmz-rdt has quite good quality-price ratio.


----------



## PJMorgan (Oct 6, 2015)

Carvins do look really nice & are very customisable but unfortunately when you factor in the cost of shipping to Europe & Import Duty they work out around the same price as a Duvell standard. I've used the Carvin guitar builder a few times for kicks but never did actually hit that buy button, if I was in the US i'd probably have about 2 or 3 of them by now.

Another few options for you:

Ibanez RG752LWFX
Schecter Stealth C-7
Jackson Pro DKA7
Jackson SLATHX-M 3-7
Sterling JP170D

Out of that bunch I'd probably be inclined to go for either the Jacksons or the Sterling. But hey if you decide to go for a Mayones, Strandberg or Carvin let us know what you think when you get it.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 6, 2015)

You need Bulb to chime in on this.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Oct 6, 2015)

I have a lower end Ibanez 7321 with a DSonic in the bridge and an Air Norton for the neck. I love it and cannot complain. I have played a few higher end Ibanez 7 strings and you cannot go wrong with them.

I would have to say though, my next guitar will be the 7 string Sterling Petrucci. My 6 String JP100 is one of the nicest guitars I have ever played and the fact that it is considered a lower end guitar simply means that you get a phenomenal guitar for a very low price. If I had the money to spend, which I don't being a teacher with 5 kids, I would be getting one of the 7 string Music Man BFR Petruccis.


----------



## PJMorgan (Oct 6, 2015)

Darthmorphling said:


> I would have to say though, my next guitar will be the 7 string Sterling Petrucci. My 6 String JP100 is one of the nicest guitars I have ever played and the fact that it is considered a lower end guitar simply means that you get a phenomenal guitar for a very low price. If I had the money to spend, which I don't being a teacher with 5 kids, I would be getting one of the 7 string Music Man BFR Petruccis.



Yes the Sterling JP 7 strings are great guitars & the JP170D comes with DiMarzio LiquiFireTM & Crunch Lab Pickups. I was considering getting one before I got the PRS but I just really like the look of the PRS & it didn't disappoint apart from the pickups I swapped out of it.

There's some really good tips & advice over at http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/ (Sevenstring.org)


----------



## JCmusik08 (Oct 6, 2015)

The Paul Reed Smith SE Custom 7 is a great guitar that won't break your bank. It's built great and has a really versitile sound


----------



## PJMorgan (Oct 6, 2015)

JCmusik08 said:


> The Paul Reed Smith SE Custom 7 is a great guitar that won't break your bank. It's built great and has a really versitile sound



Agreed it's a great guitar but only versatile up to a point. IMO the pickups are only good for classic to hard rock, you can forget about anything heavier, they definitely don't Djent!! When I got mine I heard about this limitation, so I always intended to swap them out. I did try the stock pickups out for a while with various amp & EQ settings but could never get them to sound tight enough. So definitely a great choice of 7 string as long as you don't mind having to get new pickups for the heavier stuff. Also as I said before, if you plan on tuning down past a half step your gonna need some massively thick string which isn't always desirable.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Oct 6, 2015)

I have a 15-year-old Schecter C7 and I love it dearly. It's got a fat Strat-style neck, so probably not what you're looking for, but I enjoy being able to dig into it and just generally abuse it without having to worry about nicking up a $2000 instrument.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Oct 6, 2015)

PJMorgan said:


> Yes the Sterling JP 7 strings are great guitars & the JP170D comes with DiMarzio LiquiFireTM & Crunch Lab Pickups. I was considering getting one before I got the PRS but I just really like the look of the PRS & it didn't disappoint apart from the pickups I swapped out of it.
> 
> There's some really good tips & advice over at http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/ (Sevenstring.org)



I was actually going to replace the stock pickups on my JP100 with the LiquiFireTM & Crunch Lab Pickups, but to be honest the ones that came on mine sound really great. Much better than the stock pickups that came with my Ibanez 540r. I currently have a Steve's Special and an Air Norton in the 540r now and the stock pickups on the JP100 sound tighter and more focused. Honestly, at the price I got the JP100 for I could still buy them and it would be cheaper than what the JP100D goes for.


----------



## Wibben (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks for all the input, guys!

I've heard great things about the Music Man guitars. I remember trying a 6 string Music Man very very long ago and loving it, but I really don't like the look of them -- which is important, I think.. You really want a guitar that inspires you 

My budget is around 2k and I can't remember every reading a bad word about Mayones instruments. That and the look makes me super interested in the Duvell. 
Sadly, the higher end Jacksons also seem to be fantastic instruments, and I love the look of them, but will never get a chance to try one :/ Does anyone have experience with the USA Jackson's?

Also, I'm a Gibson SG player, since it's the only higher end guitar I've ever owned, and love it, but it does feel very limiting in the metal department and I would like a thinner, non-glossy neck.

Every time I've tried a 7 string I've been fascinated how natural it felt playing them. I've been a bit worried that I won't be able to adjust, but now I think it's the right choice for me, but you can never be certain. Anyone here that has had the same experience? Was it a long process, getting used to the extra string?


----------



## sleepy hollow (Oct 8, 2015)

Do you have any good luthiers in your area? For a budget of 2k you might want to consider a custom-made 7 string guitar. You could talk to the luthier about the neck, do some testing, and (maybe the most interesting point) you could have the neck built to your specifications.
Maybe that's an alternative? Being able to check out the neck before the final assembly of the guitar is a very cool thing! I got a custom-built 7 string and I like it a lot more than all the 'standard' instruments I have checked out over the years.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Oct 8, 2015)

Wibben said:


> Thanks for all the input, guys!
> 
> Every time I've tried a 7 string I've been fascinated how natural it felt playing them. I've been a bit worried that I won't be able to adjust, but now I think it's the right choice for me, but you can never be certain. Anyone here that has had the same experience? Was it a long process, getting used to the extra string?



For me I treat 7 string guitars as different instruments than 6 string guitars. As long as what I am playing was written, by me or someone else, for a 7 string it feels quite natural. If I try and play 6 string material on a 7 string, muscle memory causes me to treat the low B as the Low E on a 6 string. I am pretty sure if I transitioned to just playing the 7 I would get used to it though.


----------



## PJMorgan (Oct 8, 2015)

Wibben said:


> My budget is around 2k and I can't remember every reading a bad word about Mayones instruments. That and the look makes me super interested in the Duvell.



I couldn't agree more, the Duvell is a beautiful guitar as are most of the models I've seen from Mayones. From what I've seen online you just can't seem to go wrong with a Mayones. I actually considered a Duvell 6 standard before choosing the KM-6 (which I was lucky enough to get for about £160 cheaper than most other stores in the UK) but unfortunately my budget couldn't stretch that far....maybe some day.... 



Darthmorphling said:


> For me I treat 7 string guitars as different instruments than 6 string guitars. As long as what I am playing was written, by me or someone else, for a 7 string it feels quite natural. If I try and play 6 string material on a 7 string, muscle memory causes me to treat the low B as the Low E on a 6 string. I am pretty sure if I transitioned to just playing the 7 I would get used to it though.



Yes that's how I approach it myself, I definitely play differently going from 6 to 7 strings. I don't think I'd like to stick exclusively to a 7 string, I'm thinking of trying a cheap 8 string next, need a bit more time with 7 string first though.


----------



## bwherry (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi Wibben,

I've played 7-string guitars for many years... A few questions for you: Are you looking for one with a tremolo system or fixed bridge? What about scale? Standard 25.5" or longer?

If you're looking to treat yo' self, stay away from the Ibanez Iron Labels. They're okay for practicing but don't have that nice fit & finish that the Prestige models have. ...but it seems like not all the Prestige guitars are created equal either. I have a RG2627ZE and it's really nice - but the RG752 (also Prestige) seems to be quite a step down in terms of quality and components (fret work, pickups, etc.). I've always liked the look of Ibanez's headstock shape and RG body style, so I'm probably a bit biased toward Ibanez.

That being said, I recently picked up a Jackson Misha Mansoor signature model - Juggernaut, matte black, 7-string. I love it. The Bare Knuckle Juggernaut pickups in particular are amazing. I wanted a fixed bridge guitar after hardly ever touching the whammy bars on my guitars in years and being fed up with it taking forever to tune a Floyd Rose. It's also a 26.5" scale, whereas my other Ibanez 7-strings are 25.5". Low A, baby! Misha uses 11's on it, which were a bit too big/tight for me - I put D'Addario 10's on it, much better (for me). Now I want the Laguna Burst (blue) one too. Doh!

Before I picked up the Misha sig I also considered the Ibanez RGD7UC. Seems to be really nice, and has Bare Knuckle pickups too! Give that a looksy if you haven't already. Mayones guitars are gorgeous for sure. I've never seen one in person or even have any idea of what they cost (probably a lot), but if you've got access and funds, TREAT YO SELF! 

Brian


----------



## Bulb (Oct 9, 2015)

bwherry said:


> Hi Wibben,
> 
> I've played 7-string guitars for many years... A few questions for you: Are you looking for one with a tremolo system or fixed bridge? What about scale? Standard 25.5" or longer?
> 
> ...



Oh cool, thanks for the kind words on the guitar!! On a quick side note, I have been messing with 10-52+70 as of late on that guitar.

For the OP:
I'd say you need to figure out what your budget is. A Mayones is in a completely different price bracket from a Schecter, and depending on how picky you are, you may not notice much of a difference or it might be a world of difference. If I can say some thing in confidence here, having owned and currently owning many custom and small luthier guitars:
You kinda don't know what you are going to get. You might end up with something you love, but you might also end up disappointed. A lot of those companies have very specific feels or approaches to where if you aren't really familiar with what you are going for, you might end up spending a lot of money on something that you just won't gel with, especially not after the "honeymoon period" and that cognitive dissonance that typically happens when you spend way too much money on something you aren't into haha.

On top of that, I would say there are some companies that are more consistent than others. I have owned quite a few Mayones guitars over the years, and I have kept my favorites, but if I am going to be brutally honest for your sake, they can be a bit hit or miss in quality. 

I see in the title you have Sandberg, but I am assuming you mean *strandberg. based off the peers you have chosen. Those are headless guitars, and a lot of them have the Endurneck which can be very off putting to some (I'm personally not a fan because I have horrible guitar technique haha). Others genuinely love the Strandberg aesthetic and ergonomics, but I'll say again I would greatly urge you to try one out before spending that kind of money on one.

Apologies if my "answer" isn't really much of an answer and complicates the problem further, but I see posts like these a lot in my circle and I would hate for you to spend serious money to end up with something you aren't genuinely in love with. So hopefully these points are food for thought. I'm obviously hugely biased because it's my signature model, but I think my Jackson Juggernaut came out amazing, and it's pretty damn good bang for buck for a USA Jackson with BKP pickups. If you are after something custom yet consistent, I would urge you to check out Aristides Guitars offerings. I have 3 of them and they are incredibly consistent in fit, finish, tone and playability. They are quite a novel approach and philosophy as well, and if you were looking at Mayones, you would be in the same sort of price range.


----------



## bwherry (Oct 9, 2015)

Misha! I had no idea you were on this forum! <fanboy>I'm a huge Periphery fan. I've been spinning Juggernaut pretty much nonstop since it came out. Amazing (double) album! I love my HT7 too. Looking forward to the Haunted Shores EP (preordered). Keep making awesome stuff for me to buy!  </fanboy>

.070 on the bottom? Daayum, that's big. (TWSS)

Good to know Mayones can have consistency issues. Probably not something I'd want to gamble on, with that sort of price tag. A Laguna Burst HT7, on the other hand... 

Brian


----------



## Bulb (Oct 9, 2015)

I only just joined recently, I had been lurking for too long haha.
Yeah, I hate to say it but more often than not, small shop luthiers will have trouble maintaining a level of consistency. I'd say the exceptions in my experience would be newer Blackmachines, Teuffel, Rick Toone, Aristides, Daemoness and Strandbergs built by Ola himself (not the boden or production line ones).


----------



## Wibben (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks for all the input, everyone!

After reading through all of your input, I've decided to go the Mayones route. Duvell standard Natural finish. 



Bulb said:


> On top of that, I would say there are some companies that are more consistent than others. I have owned quite a few Mayones guitars over the years, and I have kept my favorites, but if I am going to be brutally honest for your sake, they can be a bit hit or miss in quality.



I believe you, but after thinking about it, and playing on some more "mid-high" range guitars in some of the local stores (EPS', Ibanez), I don't think I'm experienced with high end guitars enough to really judge the difference in quality on the level of you, Misha. I've only ever played my trusty Gibson SG Standard, so everytime I try a mid level Ibanez, my mind is blown, haha
Maybe in the future I'll have more experience with many guitars and I'll regret getting a Duvell, but I think chances are I'll be a happy little guitarist. 
Thanks for your input and opinions, I really appreciate it!



sleepy hollow said:


> Do you have any good luthiers in your area?



Sadly, no, not that I could find. I'm in the south of sweden. Perhaps there are some good luthiers around here, but I've not been able to find any. Good idea, though


----------



## kd.hebbes (Oct 18, 2015)

Its been a few years since I've had a seven string but I've done guitar buying in three ways:
1. Buy really simple one (Ibanez 7 string pour example) and pimp its ride up with new pickups.
2. Buy a custom one (Carvin aren't too expensive) (You should know a bit about what you like wood wise etc.)
3. Spend a Ton of money on a signature model. (Not for me personally)

I like the first option because you can constantly change your tone and tweak things without fear of messing up a super expensive guitar. The second option is good too if you know what you want specifically. The third one Im not a fan of but would make sense if you had a ton of money and bought like Steve Vai's Jem because you mostly just want to play Steve Vai's music on it or something.


----------



## JonFairhurst (Oct 19, 2015)

Regarding #1, also consider having the frets leveled, etc. 

Year ago, I bought a cheap, 4-string Washburn bass. It was so-so and had some buzz on the low F. For another $100+ bucks, it went from somewhat poor to awesome. I still have the stock electronics, but I've always been more sensitive to feel than sound. Yeah, you need a great sound chain to make a power chord growl, but for "playing", it's more about technique, attack, muting, etc. There's something to be said for taking an instrument as it is and finding its strengths (as we've been doing with samples and synth sounds since before MIDI.)

On the other hand, if you want to do metal covers, get the pickups, effects, and amp of your favorite guitarist.

But unless the guitar comes off the truck with a perfect neck, go for the fret leveling and a nice setup. It can make a cheap instrument feel just as good as the top of the line.


----------

